# New to Android; need to disable data but enable wifi



## phixgrrrl (Oct 6, 2004)

I got a Galaxy Nexus as a hand me down from a friend. I used to have an IPhone 3g.
For the iphone, since I use TMobile, I had a jailbroken device. I also have no data plan, I just use internet when by a WiFi access point and also my GPS.

Still use Tmobile and want to have the same setup as far as getting online--I don't want to inadvertently DL data while not at a wifi spot, since the charges are ridiculous. Tmobile says they have a block on my account so it cannot access data except for in wifi spots (as per my request--there was a "feature" they added last year I think where, instead of bringing you to a webpage that says basically if you want to go online, it costs so much per/mb and you have the choice of NOT going online, the new 'feature' went online without your consent, a move which raised holy hell w/tons of customers, including me, w/a huge extra charge that I got removed, w/out them admitting guilt..anyway, I digress).

But to be extra sure, if it's possible, I would like to just connect via wifi and be able to use GPS.
These are the settings I have set so far:

Settings:
WIFI: ON

Mobile Network Settings:
Data DISabled
Data Roaming DISabled

Wireless & Networks:
NFC ENabled

Location Access:
Access to my location: ON
GPS Satellites: ON
Wifi and mobile network locations: OFF

Email:
Sync is OFF
Email Notifications OFF

Phone>Accounts
Auto sync app data: OFF

Is there anything I'm missing or any setting that isn't right?


----------



## phixgrrrl (Oct 6, 2004)

bump


----------



## pochtd0 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well if the WiFi is turned ON and you're connected to a network with full credentials, there should not be any issues. I don't quite understand what's the error you're encountering.


----------



## MordyT (Oct 9, 2007)

Here is what I would do:
Place phone in airplane mode, turn on wifi. That will keep cellular data radios disabled.

But that will also prevent you from using the phone or getting texts as well. You didn't indicate if that is what you wanted to do though.

Otherwise, you can get into the advanced service menu and switch the service I think as well.


----------



## Tergelet (Jan 30, 2013)

You can try this: Go to Settings>More>Mobile Networks and uncheck "Data Enabled." This should turn off just your 3G radio.


----------



## ibrahim0512 (Jan 2, 2013)

well either I didn't pay attention that much to your post or you didn't even put what phone or tablet you have. I disabled 4G internet on my phone so I'm sure it's the same as disabling 3G!

1. Go to settings
2. Click wireless and network
3. Click Mobile Networks
4. Make sure "Use packet data" and "Data roaming" are unchecked
5.DONE!

The names of the settings should be pretty close to that because I don't know EXACTLY what device you have.
I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 SGH-T989


----------

